# realhotstuff.com BIG review (flashcart shop)



## migles (May 13, 2014)

i bought some items from realhotstuff.com and i liked the service so much i'd wanted to make a review
and one of my letters i promissed to make a good (by good i mean complete, and not say only good stuff)

items i bought:
dstwo
ez flash iv
3ds xl silicon case

at first i wanted to buy from another shop, i never thought before in buying from here since i had other alternatives....
so after having problems in paying to another shop i happen to give this store a try, and it was a really good choise.

i will start talking about my shopping experience, the reason maybe why i choose realhotstuff was both the price and it had some accessories like the 3ds xl silicon case which i was looking to buy previously without luck into find them in my own country shops.

at first i had a lot of questions because i never bought from websites other than ebays amazon etc... and my biggest problem was the customs in international shipping...
so i started "a conversation" with the realhoststuff support and they were really really great, i had sended like 20 messages and in every one they have the pacience to answer and i don't recall getting a somewhat "bored of questions" answer. (i am a stressed costumer...)

 i asked if the ez-iv had a micro sd card adapter without the micro sd card and from one minute to another they added an option to the website so i could purchase just the adapter... other issues i had found was about the silicon case, in the pictures there was a black one and a red one, and in the options it said "black" or "clear\white" so i did get confused on what was wrong, they asked sorry for the red one picture saying they only have the white or black ones and they would fix that with new pictures but until today i think they forgot about it... but this is minimal issue, it just makes some confusion..

one of the things i wanted was 1-2 week shipping with tracking. when i purchased i did get a lot confused by the 3-4 different shipment options, so i asked the support and they said actually some options even if more expensive they had the same waiting time.. i didn't get clarified what was the difference between them if they have the same waiting period... but since i wanted fast shipping but 40$ was a big no-no, to expensive... i negotiated with realhotstuff and i did get a deal, shipping was sent with fedex (i have a lot of complains with fedex itself but not related to realhotstuff)

one of the things i find it odd was the method how they dealed with credit card. i did made the purchase, but then later i made a deal on the shipping with realhotstuff, i had needed to pay extra, so they at first tried to charge again my card (just the extra shipping costs) but failed since i had used temporary debit visa cards, so i had to issue a new card and i had send the details via the support ticket. i asked to delete that ticket\remove my info just for be safe but after charge it they didn't deleted.... this makes me concern about security in case the website gets hacked or something... how secure they are? the visa i had used on my first purchase is stored on my account....

but moving on.

after i did get my package, all the stuff were in perfect condition. the box was the right size, very light
it had all the stuff i asked included the micro sd to mini sd adapter (the card come inside ez flash package without any box or anything) {first world problem, my dstwo didn't come with a book\manual, they said they don't come anymore with the manual}

the silicon case didn't had a box\package\paper so i don't know the brand or have any info of the manufacturer, it just had a ziplock plastic bag (thanks for the ziplock plastic bag i use it to save ds chargers\stuff

the silicon case is not great, it easly gets out of its place, i don't even know where to put tape so it stays in place, when i close the 3ds the space in the shell is bulked and makes me worry about hinges stop closing propertly, it makes the top screen a little fat, if i hold the console and shake it, it closes the shell... the shape is not really really accurate but it protects the console against the walls on my bed and family putting stuff above my stuff... so it does its work to protect against scratches\piercing damage
i had send the feedback about the silicon case to RHS and they immediately they offered help to solve this problem so it was a very good thing.


as for the other items, they were perfect. all working fine, everything i asked. perfect.

so here it ends my giant review (just like yo mama, joking..)


----------

